# 2nd Grow, tell me what you think!



## cycloneare1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok so this is my second grow, first one went ok untill i left for a trip and then followed the series of terrifying events:, my light broke, my friend watered it too much and didnt replace the light, my parents found the plant(didnt get rid of it though...huh, i think my mom wants to get high with me!) and then it died...but nothing i can do about it now so i have moved on and germinated 4 german poison seeds, and after some help from you wonderful people i have created a nice grow box, planted the seeds and they are now 3 days old and moving along nicely! i will post more info on the specifics of my grow and some pics of the setup and plants tomorrow but house M.D. and my girlfriend are calling me so cya!


----------



## sillysara (Jun 12, 2008)

best of luck this time cycloneare1, i hope they turn  into fine budding ladys


----------



## Melissa (Jun 12, 2008)

*:yeahthat: happy growing eace:*


----------



## lorenzo (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your first grow.  Good luck with your 2nd grow.:headbang:


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of my grow box and my babies! i am going to pick the best 2 to put in the two larger pots on that are in the corners. sorry for the bad quality of the photos, it was a hard angle to reach...tell me what you think!


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck the 2nd time around


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hell yeah! I just returned home after being gone 2 days and the plants are AMAZING...just 11 days old and look at them! im excited, i cant even begin to tell you...well anyways take a look, coments appreciated (btw one of them looks sick but i just think it is underwatered, tell me what you think plz...)


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd give them probably 350 ml of water at this stage every other day or so. The soil looks pretty dry! As long as they have water, light, and air they will thrive!


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah, im just paranoid about watering because i over-watered my last plant and it freaked me out...350 ml, sounds good dude! do both look healthy other than that?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking good so far. As for watering I use the finger method. 

I stick my finger in the soil when the top is dry. If I don't feel good moisture by the time I get an inch (2.54 cm) into the soil I water. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2008)

those are looking SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET my friend...Heres some GREEN MOJO to help those ones along..Keep it up and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 21, 2008)

looking good. good luck.

so your a House fan. was it the season finale or a rerun you watched? my wife and i watch it every week. Bones and then House.. good shows


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks eveyone for the help and the support, im doing the best i can to just keep the plants going! and slomo77 i have the dvd box sets for seasons 1 and 2 and im trying to get them all watched again b4 i leave for college...Bones is a good show too! ill keep you all posted on the progress of my females ('fingers crossed')!


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Hey those are looking good!  Their color looks really good.  Good Luck on your 2nd grow!*


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jun 22, 2008)

anybody know how i can fix a nitrogen deficiency cuz one of them might be running a little low in that department...not for sure but its likely, its not a HUGE deal is it?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 22, 2008)

careful about giving lil plants like that nutes.  the soil should have enough in it for the first two weeks, and if you do give them nutes........go with like a quarter the recomended dose.  i myself like the Grow Big by Fox Farms.  it keeps the leaves nice dark green, and has the other micro nutes in it.
I came to look at your journal from the "when to repot" thread.  I did not realize you are in a grow box, so...you have size restrictions, i really dont know much about keeping plants small for grow boxes or sizes of containers that will keep them small. There is a "Super Cropping" thread here somewhere you may want to check out...keep those plants small and packed with bud.
good luck
couldnt find that "Super Cropping" thread...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

you can find that supercropping thread in trillions of atoms signature (its under every post he puts up)


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah ive been reading up on supercropping and i have a feeling thats the route im going to have to take in order to maximize the potential of the plants...and ive been meaning to buy some fox farms nutrients so i will have to get on that. when can i start feeding...i hear 4 weeks is standard but if im low on nitrogen can i expedite that a lil bit?


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking good! Keep on keepin' on


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Heres an update on how the little females are doing (again fingers crossed)! Tell me what you think!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 25, 2008)

Your plants's progress is looking top notch. A shame what occured to the one on the left. You said you had a deficiency... It kinda looks like a burn to me from either lights or nutes, but I could always be wrong.

 I had a deficiency last year and this is what it looked like for me. I am sure there are different types of deficiency, this I believe was a lack of nitrogen. You can notice how it started to produce little spots over the middle of the leaves and the lower leaves went yellow.
I decided to post these pics just as a little extra kind of thing you might not get to see. If you start seeing spots like the ones in the pics... you know you got yourself a lockout!


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I greatly appreciate the above post MeNtAlPaTiEnT! i do know it is not a nitrogen deficiency, i tested it immediately after reading you post...it was a burn from my cfl and the temp is 91 (most likely a contributing factor)...i lowered the temp with a fan, it is now down to 88 and i am working on a new vent system for the box, its coming along fairly well. anything else you can think of to help me to lower the temp?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 2, 2008)

*Looking good but i'm not seeing any signs of a female.  *


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah i got a little bit hasty in my sexing, im pretty sure they wont show signs for a couple of weeks...idk what i was thinking but i really f**king hope they turn out to be females...after watching them grow up all i can think about is smoking them!


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well it's about that time to post my new pics! i hope you like them, they look amazing to me!


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jul 7, 2008)

by the way, assuming both plants are female (knock on wood) how many ounces should i expect to yield from 2 plants, veging for 7 weeks and flowering for 6 weeks?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great. It's very hard to tell how much your gonna harvest off any plant. If i were to guess i would say between 1 and 1 1/2 oz. per plant.  *


----------



## akirahz (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow very interesting strain you got going there, lovely growth, what type of lighting have you been using for veg and what are you going to use for flower? Just curious


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey clclone..those dont look N diff..they look fine...I would like to say that I find that useing a moister meter purchased at Home Depot or garden center..they cost about $15 USA..and would alo like to add that another method other then "super crop"..is LST...I like this method and I dont have Hight restrictions..shes outside..lol...take a look at her if you want and see how I tied hr down to create a bush and not a tree..There are lots of thresds her on "LST" ( low stress training)..easy to do..I also use Fox Farm nutes..and I go 4-6 wweks from sprout bfore introduceing the nutes...and I start  at 1/2 strenghth and work up to the chart...Hope this helps and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2008)

cycloneare1 said:
			
		

> by the way, assuming both plants are female (knock on wood) how many ounces should i expect to yield from 2 plants, veging for 7 weeks and flowering for 6 weeks?


 
Hey not sure of a 6 week flower strain..I grow "DEADLINE"..its a 7 week flower..Have not heard of an earlier one.  But I am new to this and can only research so much at a time..and 1-1.5 oz per plant is a good average..I have three Harvest under me and and the do very..not sure why..but they do..Keep us posted and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome looking ladies!!!


----------

